# [SOLUCIONADO] Problemas con consolekit

## yio643

Que tal compañeros, vengo con este pequeño problemilla que me surgió resulta que tocaba actualizacion de sistema todo funcionaba bien solo que resulta que ahora no tengo autorizacion para suspender el sistema en la parte de lxssession-logout tampoco me aparece el boton de apagado ni el de reiniciar. Cuando le doy suspender marca un mensaje abajo que dice "Not Authorized"

cuando doy ck-list-session aparece esto 

```

Session2:

   unix-user = '1000'

   realname = '(null)'

   seat = 'Seat3'

   session-type = ''

   active = FALSE

   x11-display = ':0'

   x11-display-device = '/dev/tty4'

   display-device = '/dev/tty1'

   remote-host-name = ''

   is-local = FALSE

   on-since = '2013-01-30T07:30:50.729922Z'

   login-session-id = '2'

```

tengo entendido debetia estar 

```

active = True

```

espero puedan ayudarme

Solucion

Bueno después de estar investigando deduje la solucion y aqui se las pongo por si alguien mas llega a tener el mismo 

problema. 

Bueno lo que tenemos que hacer es darle autoridad para cualquier usuario para esto tenemos que agregar la iguiente linea en estos archivos /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.consolekit.policy 

```

<policyconfig>

  <action id="org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.stop">

    <description>Stop the system</description>

    <message>System policy prevents stopping the system</message>

    <defaults>

      <allow_any>yes</allow_any>

      <allow_inactive>no</allow_inactive>

      <allow_active>yes</allow_active>

    </defaults>

  </action>

  <action id="org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.stop-multiple-users">

    <description>Stop the system when multiple users are logged in</description>

    <message>System policy prevents stopping the system when other users are logged in</message>

    <defaults>

      <allow_any>yes</allow_any>

      <allow_inactive>no</allow_inactive>

      <allow_active>auth_admin_keep</allow_active>

    </defaults>

  </action>

  <action id="org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.restart">

    <description>Restart the system</description>

    <message>System policy prevents restarting the system</message>

    <defaults>

      <allow_any>yes</allow_any>

      <allow_inactive>no</allow_inactive>

      <allow_active>yes</allow_active>

    </defaults>

  </action>

  <action id="org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.restart-multiple-users">

    <description>Restart the system when multiple users are logged in</description>

    <message>System policy prevents restarting the system when other users are logged in</message>

    <defaults>

      <allow_any>yes</allow_any>

      <allow_inactive>no</allow_inactive>

      <allow_active>auth_admin_keep</allow_active>

    </defaults>

  </action>

</policyconfig>
```

 realmente lo que agregamos fue esta linea

```

 <allow_any>yes</allow_any>

```

si quieres habilitar suspender e hibernar agregen la misma linea en cada entrada de en /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.upower.policy

----------

